# Help needed for a student



## kalistha (Mar 29, 2010)

Hi there,

I'm a student doing a project, and would like to enlist the help of uk-based electricians to do a very very short survey.

Would really appreciate your responses here:
http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/8M2W5D2

Thanks in advance


----------

